# Best bow for under $150 before tax?



## ontario moose

*you'd be best to call them..*

give them a call

http://www.bow-shop.com/

Gilles


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*$$$$$$*

Best bow for 150 dollars is a used one on e-bay, about 80 dollars in the 30 lb range is all you need to start out ,then you can develope form and not hurt yourself and you will always get your money back out of it.... :darkbeer:HAVE SOME ONE CHECK YOUR EYE DOMINANCE FIRST...And don`t let someone set you up with arrows for a 60 lb compound as way to stiff and won`t fly right....:darkbeer:


----------



## csinclair

*first bow, next bow..*

My first bow ..
.. was a Crappy Tire special, one of those bear green fiberglass recurves.. it cost me something like 80 bux, (loonies).
Soon after I went to the bow shop in KW and bought a real bow, (it was a Ragim Victory [Italian made takedown recurve], I still have/shoot it).

Regards,
Craig


----------



## csinclair

*age of post*

don't even bother.. I'm well aware.. on the internet, time is inconsequential


----------



## Sask Riverrunt

Best bow for under $150, don't waste your time on a new one for that price, best bet is to get a quality used bow and restring it.


----------



## ArrowGel

what did you mean by eye dominance? As in whether or not we have poor vision? SOrry I haven't gotten the lingo down pat yet....new to the archery world and lookin to acquire my first bow....would you say I should start off with a cheap bow before gettin into advanced one? I saw one at walmart for $50 mentioning something about a 30lb draw weight. Just don't know if I should get something better quality. Thanks!


----------

